# Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 oder AMS 120 HPA RACE 29



## Chrisheg (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

will grade von meinem 26" HT auf ein 29" Fully umsteigen. Bei meinem Händler vor Ort stehen ein 120 Stereo HPC Pro 29 und ein AMS 120 HPATace 29 zum fast gleichen Preis. Ich möchte mit dem Bike alles machen, Fahrten im Flachen sowie Tagestouren in den Alpen mit anspruchsvollen Anstiegen und Downhills. Welches würdet Ihr hierzu empfehlen ? Das Stereo hat ein Reba RL mit 120 mm. Die hatte ich mit 100mm auch in meinem Hardtail und war sehr zufrieden. Das AMS hat eine FoxFloat CTD. Weitere größere Unterschiede: Stereo hat Carbonrahmen und eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, das AMS Alu und Ein Crankbrother Ko...? (vergessen) Sattelstütze 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## madmaxmatt (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Chris, 

ich habe mich für das Stereo 120 Pro entschieden. Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand: Gewicht, Reverb, Steifigkeitswerte... siehe auch Test in der Mountainbike 2/2014. Testsieger. 

Weiterhin finde ich, sieht das Teil auch 10x geiler aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## angus6 (23. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich hab das AMS. Carbon ist für mich der falsche Wekstoff für ein MTB, daher hab ich krin stereo gekauf...das stereo sieht wirklich besser aus, da stimm ich meinem vorschreiber zu, bin aber noch keins gefahren. Mit meinem ams race bin ich top zufrieden. Jedoch ist die kronolog sattelstütze totaler schrott, die hat bei mir grad mal 250km gehalten, dann ist sie durchgesackt, wurde jetzt durch die reverb ersetz und die ist klasse!


----------



## madmaxmatt (23. Januar 2014)

Inwiefern ist Carbon für dich der falsche Werkstoff? Ich hab jetzt schon einige Carbonmodelle verschiedenster Hersteller gut rangenommen. Probleme gabs nie. 

Finde übrigens auch die Ausstattung beim HPC Pro durchweg gelungen. Eine komplette XT, inkl. Bremse... nichts superinnovatives oder seltenes... wie zB eine Brake Force One. Aber unglaublich funktionell und in Preis/Leistung ungeschlagen. Niemals würde ich das 2999 EUR Modell nehmen mit einem Race Face / Avid / Sram Gemisch.


----------



## Chrisheg (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe nun letztes Wochenende beide zur Probe gefahren und fand auch beide super. Die Sitzposition auf dem AMS kam mir vertrauter vor, das lag wohl daran, dass sie etwas gestreckter und somit meinem Hardtail etwas ähnlicher war. Trotzdem habe ich mich für das Stereo entschieden, da die aufrechtere Sitzposition auch besser für meine Schulterprobleme sein wird. Ausserdem teile ich voll und ganz die Argumente von Madmaxmatt (außer bei der Steifigkeit, da ich die Werte nicht kenne und mir das AMS einen ähnlich steifen Eindruck hinterlassen hat. Wegen des Carbon-Rahmens war ich anfangs auch etwas skeptisch, nachdem ich aber einige Carbon-Biker kenne und alle durchweg zufrieden sind, geht der für mich nun auch i.O.  Der Kronolog habe ich hingegen überhaupt nicht vertraut. Morgen kann ich's abholen, dann schaun mer mal

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## madmaxmatt (25. Januar 2014)

Freue mich über einen Fahrbericht!


----------



## madmaxmatt (5. Februar 2014)

So, ich habs jetzt auch  Mal sehen ob es am Wochenende das erste mal raus darf ... 

Wie war deine erste Ausfahrt? 

Grüsse


----------



## Chrisheg (5. Februar 2014)

Na Klasse, dann viel Spaß damit !

Ich war letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal damit unterwegs. Es fährt sich um Welten anders als mein bisheriges 16" Copperhead3-Hardtail. Fühlt sich dagegen fast wie auf Luftkissenfahrzeug an, ohne aber die Bodenhaftung dabei zu verlieren. Konnte halt erstmal nur im Flachen fahren, auf Teerstraßen und recht ebenen Waldwegen. Nur ein kleines Stück ging's mal einen Waldweg bergab. Ich erreichte ca. 55 km/h und es war äußerst laufruhig und viel souveräner als mein altes Bike. Aber man spürt auch, dass es ca. 2kg mehr mit sich rumschleppt. Bin schon gespannt wie's es mir auf meinen ersten längeren Uphills in den Alpen ergehen wird, da ich gerade auch nochmal 4 zusätzlich kg mitbringe . Und am nächsten Tag hatte ich leichte Rückenschmerzen und eine leichte Steifigkeit im Rücken. Ich hoffe das kommt nur durch die etwas andere Sitzposition und ich gewöhne mich schnell dran.

Bin gespannt wie's Dir gehen wird

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## madmaxmatt (7. Februar 2014)

Hi Chris,

soeben im Matsch die erste Runde gedreht, 630hm, 1:12h, hier im Schwarzwald, nähe Freiburg.

Musste das Rad zunächst aufbauen, hab es mir im Karton schicken lassen, wie vom Hersteller verpackt, musste also noch Reverbleitung kürzen, Schaltung einstellen, etc. Die Gabel musste ich zunächst aufpumpen, hier halfen mir die Richtangaben, die Rock Shox angibt, gar nichts. musste ca. 30 PSI weniger reinpumpen, um zu einem für mich gefühlt guten Ergebnis zu kommen. Die Einstellung der Zugstufe machte etwas Schwierigkeiten, der Drehhebel unterm rechten Gabelholm war extremst schwergängig.

Der erste (und quasi einzige) Anstieg ging auf Schotter und breitem Waldweg nach oben. Hier hatte ich den Dämpfer noch auf C wie "climb", also mehr oder weniger gelockt. Ein Wippen war im Sitzen nicht spürbar, ebenso hat die Gabel keinen Muckser gemacht, es sei den ich bin über einen größeren Stein gerollt. Ich war überrascht, wie gut sie dann doch angesprochen hat, obwohl sie noch nicht eingefahren war. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich sie, wie oben schon erwähnt, gerne schön fluffig fahre.

Oben angekommen ging es auf Trails auf und ab, hier machten sich die Vorteile eines 2.35er Reifens (Nobby Nic) bemerkbar. Bin sowas noch nie gefahren, max. 2.2er Rennpellen. Der Grip und Seitenhalt ist natürlich enorm, das macht schon Spaß. Weniger Spaß macht die Beschleunigung. Die Laufräder sind doch etwas schwer, ich fahre sie momentan auch noch mit Schläuchen, was ich bald ändern werde. Andere Laufräder werde ich mir aber nicht kaufen, das Geld ist mir dann doch zu schade. Bin ja kein Rennfahrer.

Bergab ist das Ding natürlich eine Waffe. Bin davor Hardtails in allen Variationen (Alu, Carbon, ...) gefahren, das letzte Rad war ein Scott Spark 29er Fully mit straffen 100mm Federweg und 10,3kg. Natürlich gar kein Vergleich. Das Cube geht agil und verspielt bergab, die abgesenkte Reverb ist Gold wert! Bin seit Monaten auf keinem Bike mehr gesessen, nur Rennrad, und normalerweise eier ich dann beim ersten mal gehörig durch die Landschaft. Heute hab ichs aber richtig laufen lassen, der breite Lenker und die Reifen vermitteln Sicherheit und das Fahrwerk verzeiht viel. Bin nach dem ersten Anstieg alles im Trail Modus des FOX Dämpfers (T) gefahren, das hat super gepasst und funktioniert! Echt top! 

Die Sitzposition empfinde ich als angenehm CC-lastig, was ich auch gewohnt bin. Der Vorbau hat zwar nur (glaub ich) 80mm, aber das geht eher in meine gewohnte (gestreckte) Richtung. Schaltung lief etwas schwer... hoffe, das läuft sich noch ein. Ansonsten würde mich das sehr wundern.

Hab dann das ganze getrackt und später auf Strava angesehen. Schau an: Ich war im Uphill (!) schneller als im letzten Sommer mit meinem 10.3kg Marathonfully. Das hat mich dann doch etwas gewundert. Mag aber vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich diesen Winter angefangen hab, mit dem Rennrad zu trainieren und mittlerweile doch schon einiges an Kilometern in den Beinen hab.

Fazit:
+ Fahrwerk top
+ Ausstattung sinnvoll und richtig funktional (XT Bremsen sind echt ein Traum)
+ 2.35er Reifen in der EVO Ausführung
+ Verhalten im Downhill, insbesondere durch die Reverb
+ Sitzposition nicht zu All Mountain mäßig (sicherlich Geschmackssache, für mich passt die gestreckte Position sehr gut)

- Gewicht der Laufräder (wird auf tubeless umgerüstet)
- Kurbel (hätte mir eine 2x10 mit 22er Blatt gewünscht) 
- Griffe (unbequem und schwer, werden gegen Moosgummi getauscht)
- Sattel (nicht passend und etwas schwer, werde einen SLR montieren)


----------



## Bernd2014 (7. Februar 2014)

Hi, danke für den super Fahrbericht. Ihr redet nun aber vom Stereo, korrekt?


----------



## madmaxmatt (7. Februar 2014)

Genau, Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisheg (7. Februar 2014)

Hi Madmaxmatt,

klasse Fahrbericht, steigert meine Vorfreude auf geile Trails.
Die Schaltung hatte ich bei mir vergessen zu erwähnen. Die ging zum Teil auch schwer, z.T. hatte sie nur beim zeiten Druck auf den Hebel funktioniert, und bei starker Verschränkung neigte die Kette zum Springen. Da werde ich morgen nochmal zum Händler gehen. Womöglich hat er das nachjustieren vergessen, als er mir noch die XT-Kassette und -kette nachgerüstet hat.
Mir kamen die Laufräder ger icht so schwer vor, aber wie gesagt fand meine Spritztour fast nur in der Ebene statt.

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## madmaxmatt (7. Februar 2014)

Hast du deins mal gewogen? Welche RH hast du? Ich hab ein L .. gewogen hab ichs noch nicht. Trau mich nicht


----------



## Chrisheg (8. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das 20". Gewogen hab ich's nicht mangels Möglichkeit.
Wie ich Deinem Fahrbericht entnehme scheinst Du bislang gute Erfahrungen mit Carbon gemacht zu haben. Das war bei mir noch das dicke Fragezeichen vor meiner Entscheidung.
Ich war nahe dran noch ein "höherwertiges" Stereo zu nehmen, aber entweder hatten keine XT-Bremse (Formula) oder ein 2-fach-Kettenblatt. Mir was das dreifache lieber, da ich meist in den Alpen unterwegs bin und ich mir wegen Mehrgewicht und 29" unsicher war. 

Übrigens noch ein Tipp nachdem Du vom Design so begeistert warst:  Cube bietet Flaschenhalter im gleichen Grünton an. Hab' ich mir natürlich gleich besorgt und sieht dadurch noch besser aus 




madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Hast du deins mal gewogen? Welche RH hast du? Ich hab ein L .. gewogen hab ichs noch nicht. Trau mich nicht


----------



## Bernd2014 (8. Februar 2014)

Falls Ihr den meint....:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/161162872136...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Chrisheg (8. Februar 2014)

Nicht ganz aber fast . Ich meinte eher den hier : http://www.cube.eu/equipment/accessories/bottle-cages/product/cube-hpp-bottle-cage-8/
Kostet 12€, beim Neurad bekommst Du ihn sicher auch kostenlos


----------



## madmaxmatt (8. Februar 2014)

Tach Leude, 

danke für die Rückmeldungen. Heute musste ich natürlich wieder raus mit dem Geschoss. Techniktraining auf der Borderline (Rosskopf/Freiburg) stand an. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! 1000hm sinds geworden. 

Hab den Druck an der Gabel noch mal um 20PSI erhöht, die Gabel spricht immer noch schön an und ich hab mehr Reserve, wenns richtig technisch wird. Wieder bin ich eigentlich alles im Trail Modus gefahren, ich bemerke eigentlich im Downhill keinen Unterschied zum Descend (D) Modus dem Dämpfers. Den Dämpfer hab ich übrigens, im Gegensatz zur Gabel, nach Empfehlung eingestellt, d.h. einen Sag von ca. 20%. 

Ja, mit Carbon hab ich eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen. Natürlich hört man Geschichten von brechenden Rahmen, aber so, dass es gefährlich wurde, hab ich persönlich noch nicht mitbekommen. Risse hier und da, aber vieles kann man vom Fachmann flicken lassen. Einen glatten Durchbruch hab ich noch nie erlebt. Bei Alu ist es ja auch nicht anders. Da kann dasselbe passieren. Wenn ich da auf nen großen Stein knalle und ne richtige Macke drin hab, möchte ich damit auch nicht mehr fahren (Sollbruchstelle). 

Ich wollte auch zunächst das höherwertige Stereo (2999 EUR). Mir hat aber der Händler abgeraten, und ich kann es mittlerweile auch verstehen. Der Komponentenmix gefällt mir nicht. Insbesondere die Avid Bremsen würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. Hab damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, ebenfalls die mir bekannten Mechaniker. Die Fox Gabel rechtfertigt meines Erachtens nicht den Mehrpreis von 400 EUR, ebenso wenig die 2-fach Race Face Kurbel. Mit einer kompletten XT, inkl. der hervorragenden Bremsen, macht man m.M. nach nichts falsch. Einzig die Farbgebung finde ich zu grell, ich hätte gerne eine mattschwarze Gabel (am liebsten mit schwarzen Holmen <3). 

Für die Flasche hatte ich noch einen Halter aus Carbon mit grünem Decal, sehr dezent, sehr leicht, passt perfekt . Werde im Sommer auf längeren Touren aber mit Trinkrucksack fahren, das passt eh zu dem Rad  und heute bei 8 Grad hab ich schon ne große Flasche leergenuckelt. 

So far, so good. Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (8. Februar 2014)

Zur allgemeinen Belustigung ein kleines Video vom heutigen Tag. Ich stand allerdings fast nur hinter der Kamera  

Das Stereo ist also das Rad, was da ab und an dumm im Wald rumsteht oder liegt


----------



## Chrisheg (8. Februar 2014)

Na wenn Du auch so fährst wie die anderen darf man Deine Einschätzungen zum Stereo als sehr professionell annehmen ! Gibt's bei Euch auch Fahrstunden ?


----------



## madmaxmatt (8. Februar 2014)

ich sag mal so... ich war nicht umsonst der Filmer  Aber runterkommen tue ich da


----------



## Bernd2014 (15. Februar 2014)

Ach Mensch! Nun dachte ich nach 2 Probefahrten das ich mich entschieden hätte aber neeeee! :-(
Mein Händler hat mir zum ausprobieren ein 120 Stereo HPC Pro 29 bestellt. Werde dann mal berichten nächste Woche.
Wie war denn euer Preis für das 2014er Modell?


----------



## madmaxmatt (15. Februar 2014)

Tag Bernd. 

Ich glaube das Bike kostet überall 2599 EUR. Cube wird die VK Preise so festgelegt haben. Es sei denn du machst mit deinem Händler einen Deal aus. Üblich sind so 5-10 Prozent denke ich, wenn du guter Kunde bist ... 


Bernd2014 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch! Nun dachte ich nach 2 Probefahrten das ich mich entschieden hätte aber neeeee! :-(
> Mein Händler hat mir zum ausprobieren ein 120 Stereo HPC Pro 29 bestellt. Werde dann mal berichten nächste Woche.
> Wie war denn euer Preis für das 2014er Modell?


----------



## madmaxmatt (15. Februar 2014)

Was wäre denn die Alternative zum HPC Pro?

Mich überrascht übrigens die Reba total... Vom Ansprechverhalten zB... Hatte davor SID, Fox Kashima... Alles gefühlt nicht um Welten besser (aber teurer).


----------



## Bernd2014 (15. Februar 2014)

Ein Cube Ams 120 race 29 green n blue 2013.



madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Bike kostet überall 2599 EUR. Cube wird die VK Preise so festgelegt haben. Es sei denn du machst mit deinem Händler einen Deal aus. Üblich sind so 5-10 Prozent denke ich, wenn du guter Kunde bist ...



Käme auf ca. 2250 runter.


----------



## madmaxmatt (15. Februar 2014)

Was wäre dein Preis für das AMS 120? Mich würde die Reverb Stütze fehlen, wirklich ein feines Teil. Ansonsten recht ähnlich. Geometrie beim AMS wohl etwas CC lastiger. Eher Marathon als Trailbike. 

Geometrie ebenfalls meiner Meinung nach etwas "gewöhnlich", aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bernd2014 (15. Februar 2014)

1750 Euro für das AMS 120 aus 2013!


----------



## madmaxmatt (15. Februar 2014)

Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Wenn es dir liegt... zuschlagen . Aber jetzt fahr erstmal das Stereo. Ich denke, danach wirst du dich nochmal neu entscheiden müssen ... Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisheg (21. Februar 2014)

Bernd2014 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch! Nun dachte ich nach 2 Probefahrten das ich mich entschieden hätte aber neeeee! :-(
> Mein Händler hat mir zum ausprobieren ein 120 Stereo HPC Pro 29 bestellt. Werde dann mal berichten nächste Woche.
> Wie war denn euer Preis für das 2014er Modell?




Hi Bernd,
bei mir waren es 2450 € incl. Umbau auf Komplett-XT (Kassette,  Kette), Shimano-Clickpedale, Shockblades vo/Hi,  Kettenstrebenschutz und Flaschenhalter


----------



## madmaxmatt (24. Februar 2014)

Und, was ist es nun geworden?


----------



## Marek8 (3. März 2014)

Jeder konnte bitte ein Bild von Stereo 120 Pro? Ich bin gespannt, wie es aussieht in der realen Welt.


----------



## Chrisheg (11. März 2014)

Marek8 schrieb:


> Jeder konnte bitte ein Bild von Stereo 120 Pro? Ich bin gespannt, wie es aussieht in Server M


----------



## Chrisheg (11. März 2014)

Hallo Marek8,

Könnte gestern endlich mal wieder rümpfen und hab dir gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ohne Zweifel würde das Biker mit seinem Ritter obendrauf noch besser aussehen aber der mußte ja fotografieren.


----------



## Marek8 (11. März 2014)

Vielen Dank! es ist viel mehr grün als Aussehen auf der CUBE Website


----------



## madmaxmatt (11. März 2014)

Hier meins. Hab es jetzt schon genau 274,8km bewegt


----------



## baviklan (11. März 2014)

Schickes Rad, das Pro... Juckt mich auch... Könnt Ihr mal etwas zu eurer Körpergröße / Schrittlänge und gewählter Rahmengröße sagen? Konnte leider nur das 18" probefahren bei 1,85m / 91cm und bin mir nicht wirklich sicher...


----------



## madmaxmatt (11. März 2014)

Ich bin 1,83m groß und fahre das 20". 18" wäre mir zu klein, gerade mit absenkbarer Stütze ist das größere gut fahrbar. Meine Schritthöhe beträgt 86cm, hab also recht kurze Beine.

Ich rate dir also auf jeden Fall zum 20 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisheg (11. März 2014)

Hi,
Dem stimme ich auf alle Fälle zu.  Ich bin 1,90 groß, meine Schritte ist 87,5 cm. Ich habe auch das 20", das hat mir der Händler so empfohlen.  Obwohl ich manchmal glaube dass das 22" vielleicht sogar besser wäre.  Möglicherweise ist das aber auch nur alte Gewohnheit da mein altes 26" Hardware einen 57cm-Rahmen hatte.


----------



## madmaxmatt (12. März 2014)

Hier mal mein Stereo in Aktion. Hab es heute gefilmt und bearbeitet.


----------



## Muppet (17. März 2014)

Na da bin ich ja anscheinend nicht der Einzige, der vor der Entscheidung steht: Cube Stereo oder AMS.

Mein Händler hat leider nur das AMS als Testrad. Kennt jemand von euch nen Händler, der ein Stereo 29er zum Probefahren hat. Bin aus dem Raum Baden-Baden, interessant wäre also der Raum von Karlsruhe/Pforzheim bis Freiburg.


----------



## madmaxmatt (17. März 2014)

Sport Tout Terrain in Freiburg, Stadtstr. 47, hatte das Stereo Pro 120 in 20" da. Anrufen und fragen ob's noch da ist: 0761/283694


----------



## Muppet (18. März 2014)

Danke madmaxmatt,
Sport Tout Terrain hat es zwar im Laden aber nicht als Testbike. Gibt's sonst noch nen Händler für ne Probefahrt?


----------



## Marek8 (25. März 2014)

Chrisheg schrieb:


> Hallo Marek8,
> 
> Könnte gestern endlich mal wieder rümpfen und hab dir gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ohne Zweifel würde das Biker mit seinem Ritter obendrauf noch besser aussehen aber der mußte ja fotografieren.


Darf ich fragen, welche Größe dieses Bike ist? 
Ich habe meine Stereo 120 in 20 bestellt ", ich kann nicht warten, bis es.


madmaxmatt, ihr video is perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

